# Lakes Trail Chautauqua Championship results 9-19+20



## lakeslouie (Jan 11, 2006)

What a great weather weekend for a 2-dayer! No fog delays and bright sunny days. Weather was nice but made for a tough bite. Only thing that made it tougher was the east winds. But as usual someone always cracks the code of making bites happen. Lots of big smallies and largemouth and as in the past, it took 5lb'ers to get a big bass checks. 43 teams qualified to go. Event paid 10 places and 2 big basses each day. Oddly enough, all the big bass made up the top 4. Here are the top 5 and big basses each day: 
* denotes plaques

*1st- Dan Blackert and Ed Shockley 31.18lbs $2500.
*2nd- Craig Addis and Barb Foys 30.33lbs $2000. 
*3rd- Nick and George Prvonozac 30.31lbs $1500.
4th- Mike Urbania and Rich Hall 27.30lbs $1200.
5th- Jim and Tom Saywell 27.22lbs $1000.
*:BBig Bass for the event - Craig Addis (caught day 2) 5.82lb(LM) $300.
2BB day 2 - Nick Prvonozac 5.44lb(SM) $200.
BB day 1- Dan Blackert 5.70lb(SM) $300.
2BB day 1- Mike Urbania 5.38lb(SM) $200.

2009 Point Champions:
*1st- Mark McQuate and Steve Hatfield $500.
*2nd- John Whitaker and Denny Sutek $400.
*3rd- John and Matt Schneider $300.
*:B Big bass for the season - Shawn Kungle (5.78lb LM Portage) $100. 
*Big String for the season - Nick and George Prvonozac (17.64 Mosq.) $100.

2009 Contributing Sponsors (by seniority, not importance)!
Vic's Sports Center
Mercury Marine
Ranger Boats
Stratos Boats
Distillata
Rodmaker's Shop
Fin, Feather and Fur Outfitters
Land Big Fish
Accurate Auto Glass

Thank You all, past and present members, for a wonderful 10 years of Lakes Tournament Trail! :G


----------



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

http://www.dobass.com/LAKESTRAIL.html

Louie's championship details and pics are posted!!!!

If you read his story you'll also note his "retirement"... 

I want to publicly thank Louie for presenting to me fishing opportunities as an angler. He and Craig Addis took me in like an orphaned step-child. I have GREAT memories as an angler with this series... and from the director standpoint, I could have never gotten off the ground without their support. 

Running a grassrooted trail with giant team fields on small waters is a monumental task that only Louie and his crew can really appreciate after 10 years.

Thanks for your time and efforts. It has influenced my quest dramatically-

BIG congrats to Dan & Ed on their win, as well to the hat trick of Hatfield & McQuate 09' AOY!!! 

nip


----------



## ranger487 (Apr 5, 2005)

Never got to fish many of Louies tournaments but the Boy Scout opens were great and when ever I seen him working at a sport show or at other events he always went out of his way to say hi. Class act and I hope him the best.

Mark


----------



## Cull'in (Nov 21, 2005)

What does this mean for the future of the Lakes Tournament Trail?


----------



## fishingredhawk (Apr 14, 2004)

Great results! I took a look at the website for this series and it looks awesome...wish I lived closer. Thanks for posting this.


----------



## lakeslouie (Jan 11, 2006)

Thanks guys for the nice words. Its nice that at least a couple of you appreciated my efforts. See ya on the water!


----------



## lakeslouie (Jan 11, 2006)

Cull'in said:


> What does this mean for the future of the Lakes Tournament Trail?


I don't know John? Nothing has been decided.


----------

